# Constructing our Grizz



## Babby (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd like to hear eveyone's 2 cents on cleaning up the roster, adding some free agents, releasing players, and draft picks for the next 2 years. Kind of like a 2 year projection if u must. Try to keep things in reason though. No outlandish trades.

There are 4 people I'd like to see gone.
Stro, Knight, Dickerson, and Williams. These four dudes don't play a lick of competition ball. There all too erratic, and don't show enuff heart. Dickerson is now a band-aid, Williams is from another planet. If only he could control himself and the game better. I see him as a cross between Nash and Tinsley. Stro is a nugget. He looks like a deer in the headlights.
In the next two years I'd love to see them unload these guys.

The addition of the new Trybanski dude is indeed a project, and that came out of Jerry West's lips. Other posters have printed info on him looking quite allright in the summer league(even though regular season is a different story), so I'm quite interested in that.

I'd like to see that whole Power Forward/Small Forward mess cleaned up, but who's gonna get the axe? That's a tough decision. I don't even really wanna get into that cuz I know people will whine about the whole "Drew doesn't have a position" thing anyway.

This whole Eddie Jones rumor has me intrigued. He's an avid scorer, and tenacious on D which we need desperately.

The picks are messed up. I don't even wanna thing about losing our first rounder within the next 2 years. I know we get the Houston first, but it still hurts. Oh well, maybe after that last final blow to the head this team can climb out of the dark ages.

It's hard to tell who's gonna be where and at what position next years draft but I'd like to see us clean up our Pg spot, and get someone who we can trust on a regular basis. Someone like a Chris Duhon( he'll probably be gone by then). 

Anyway, I think one of Jerry's greatest asset's to making a team is that he makes each position clear, and in depth. Like he said, talent is the key and we don't have enough. I think it will take him at least 3 years for us as fans to finally see what he is trying to do. 

All i know is that I'm jealous that I won't be able to watch My Grizz become a great organization. I am a bitter Van City fan. VERY VERY BITTER. 
Maybe Houston would give us Steve back. 

Anyway, feel free to whine and moan. That's my bread and butter.
Pack your bags people, and follow Jerry to the Promised Land.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Just to let you know JWest already said that if JWill can play up to his potential then he's gonna stay the starter. He also said he is one of the most talented players in the league you think he's just gonna up and get rid of him?NO...Ok I said my part now and everyone is saying Jerry wants to retire in 4 or 5 yrs, so the pro's think he's gonna want to make his mark quick, with that in mind...

Here we go....

C- We keep Trybanski for the future and lose Archibald becuase he might be a decent backup in the future but A: he's not real strong or athletic and with neither or those you wont' be much. Lorenzen Wright will go probably in a package deal becuase of his large contract.

PF-Gasol will start until he's retired or gets injured or something crazy. TMass is gone also in a trade or after this season we just dont resign him so we can have some kinda money. 

SF-Battier starts and Drew comes off the bench unless Drew shows some sorta star status in practice and just uses battier until then battier's starting.

SG-MikeD is gone and Giricek stays(at least until his contract is done in 3yrs) Wes Person get paid alot but stays due to his pinpoint 3 pt shooting.

PG-JWill starts and after that who the hell knows. BKnight gets traded, Earl Watson has a good season this year for the grizz and then gets traded EGill is not resinged after this year.

SO....Wright,Watson,MikeD,BKnight, and Swift, and all traded.
Not resigned-TMass and EGill
Trade:Wright,BKnight,MikeD,Swift, and EWatson for Zo and Eddie Jones and a future 1st rounder or Eddie House.

Why we do it: Gives us a bonafide center to bang with Shaq and Eddie Jones who can cover any swing man. Zo will be a FA soon and we can either resign him or let him walk and we would have alot of free money. EJ is a GOOD SG and can D up and score.

that leaves us with:
C-Zo, Trybanski
PF-Gasol and someone from the draft or a signed FA
SF-Battier, Gooden(I would put him a PF also), Person
SG-EJ, Giricek
PG-JWill, Eddie House

or we would have houstons pick this year and Miami in the future becuase lets face it they need to rebuild and its the best time to bring new talent in for Caron Butler to get used to think about their line-up

Miami
C-Wright,Stepania
PF-Grant,Swift
SF-Butler, Laphonso Ellis
SG-MikeD,House(if they keep him he can play both guard spots)
PG-Knight, Anthony Carter

WELL????


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Personally I'm not really comftorable with Jwill leading a team to the playoffs. Yes he has the skills but I dont think he is mature enough as a player to take a young team to the next level at PG.

With that said I love the quality young talent on this team. I dont care what anyone says there arent many teams that have the qulaity young players that the Grizz have.

-Battier
-Gasol
-Swift
-Gooden

Give those guys 2 years to develop and you have one of the most dominant NBA front court in the leaue.

The only positions I worry about is the PG/SG

I would love to see a veteran PG on this team if not starting over Jwill at least backing him up incase of a break down.

As far his Dickerson I will wait to make my judgement on him. Provided healthy you have a good 17 pts a night. I just dont know if he can stay *healthy for 1 full season.*


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

As a Memphis fan I really can't form a opinion on Dickerson because we didn't get to see him play hardly any last season. I just didn't follow the Vancouver Grizzlies plus they just didn't get any ink in the Memphis papers. Us Memphians just don't know much about Mike D. Anyhow where I'm going with all this is I'm willing to give him a chance this year. I've seen lot's of postings on this board where people are willing to trade him. I think we need to give him a full year in Memphis to see what kind of player he really is. If I was him, I'd be ready to play like I've just been given a new lease on life. I'd sure hate to trade him and watch him have a 'breakout' year. Let's see what he can do in 2002-03!


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

You might not like him but you must be willing to give JWill a chance believe in JWest. Like he said he is one of the most talented players in the league and if he can get JWill to make better decisions than I think his shooting percentage and turnovers will go in the right direction. Last year he avg 15pts and 8ast and almost 2stls. Those are not bad numbers at all but his shooting % is like WHOA. So if he can have a better shot selection(I think JWest will get to his head) than I see us no worse and 35W's. If he has a bad year than unfortunately its bye-bye JWill.....(dont think that will happen)


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

That's the thing I'm worried about W-H-I-T-E-B-O-Y not for anything I dont want to waste another year because of Jwill bad Fg% and turnover ratio. This is why young PG like Jwil should learn from the bench. What JWill needs is a tutor somone who has been there and is still in the game

ie; 

Travis Best
Terry Porter
Chris Childs

Off the top of my head I'm not too sure Jwill has ever had a veteran pg that he can relate to. All those guys are FA and we could sign for a 1 year contract and little salary.

Jerry West might be the best person for him to learn from but I just dont see them relateing to each other because the age diffrence. I could be wrong.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't mind giving J-Will another chance this year but if I'm the Grizz I would defiantly try and go into the season with a back up plan.

Make no mistake, J-will's stat line from last year should be looked upon as a negative not a positive. 15ppg with a horrible FG% is a bad thing not a good thing. 8apg with all of those turn overs is hardly anything to write home about. 2 spg with "matador like" on ball defense is a totally deceptive stat.

All of that said, Jason is truly one of the best playmakers in the league and a wonderfully talented player who could flourish in the right environment.

If Jason could focus on distributing, run the offense, and play a little defense, he could easily be one of the leagues better points.

It may be a long shot but if West can actually get through to this guy he could be a big time player for us next year.

Am I holding my breath????

Nope!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

There is no question that Jwill has the potential to be one of the top 5 PG this year. He has shown flashes of brilliance in every season with the Grizz. With that said could he actually play consistent every game something he has struggled with since College.

I know if we trade him we might re-gret it but if the offer was right for a solid PG I would definetly do it.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I would keep Williams for another year at least. It's really hard to find a good point guard to run the team, and he has the potential to be one of the best. Besides, his trade value is almost inexistent, due to his personal style of playing the game and his long and wealthy new contract.

I would try to get something valuable out of Swift and Dickerson. I don't like any of them. I think they are, at best, bench contributors. The problem is that Dickerson contract is too high for a bench player, and it's going to be hard to trade him (and also due to BYC considerations).

Knight can be a decent back up point guard. Why trade him?.

The Grizzlies still need a defensive force in the paint and a shooter. Trybaski could develope into something interesting, but Archibald is not good enough. So there is still the need for a starter center. Giricek could be the shooter, and Person is there to fill the spot while he developes his game (if he does).

Anyway, I think the key of this team is the way Gooden and Gasol will play together, because in my opinion Drew is a heck of a player, and they could become the best forward duo in the league.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shadows *
> There is no question that Jwill has the potential to be one of the top 5 PG this year. He has shown flashes of brilliance in every season with the Grizz. With that said could he actually play consistent every game something he has struggled with since College.
> 
> I know if we trade him we might re-gret it but if the offer was right for a solid PG I would definetly do it.


So, in order for JWill to be a "top five PG this year," he's going to have to SUDDENLY be better than some VERY GOOD PLAYERS. Here's my list of the top ten PGs in the league next season:

1 Gary Payton
2 Jason Kidd
3 Mike Bibby
4 Andre Miller
5 Steve Francis
6 Baron Davis
7 Stephon Marbury
8 Steve Nash
9 John Stockton
10 Jay Williams

So you think that JWill has ANY CHANCE AT ALL to SUDDENLY (i.e., "this year") be better than Steve Francis AND Baron Davis AND Stephon Marbury AND Steve Nash AND John Stockton AND Jay Williams (not to mention Tony Parker, Sam Cassell, and Jamaal Tinsley, among others)? I mean, SERIOUSLY? How is THAT going to happen? Maybe if somebody goes on a star PG shooting spree!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I said he has the potential to be 1 of the top 5. In all honesty he has all the tools to be up there with the rest of them.

Is it realalistic I'm not to sure but I would not bet against it. He can very well flop even worse this year then last he also can make a huge turnaround which is why I wont question him.


----------



## Babby (Jul 26, 2002)

I wanna know why we don't start bidding for Miller. Imagine how good our forwards would be with a proper pg dishing the ball. Let alone the leading assist point guard. The Bibby move still hurts. 
I don't know a damn thing about all this real gm crap, and frankly the contract/trading aspect is too confusing. 
If we could unload Stro and Jwill for Miller plus fillers on both sides I'd snap that in a sec. I don't think Cleveland would like another crazy shooting guard though. Anyway it's just a dream, but I think we should get our asses in there.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

You all realize that you guys pick is coming Detroit's way right? Not a pick you all can trade for, you guys pick is coming our way either this year if it's not #1 or in the '04 draft no matter what number pick it is. I hope so because will put a dent in you guys rebuilding plans.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Shadows, check your PM


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

DetBNyce, we do realize that we owe you all a pick, but that won't hinder our rebuilding. Furthermore, that pick we owe you guys will be offsett with the pick owed to us next season from the Rockets. And remember, when you want to rebuild you don't rely on the draft alone, but with the acquisition of key free agents. With the things West are starting to do this offseason and the years ahead, I can see this thing being somthing of a success in the years to come.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

^^ I understand you fully and agree with you also. I was mostly talking to the first guy up there, Jerry west is a big steal for you guys guys he's looked up to by som many, I've even heard about him luring Kobe there when his contract is up. But rebuilding in the west isn't the easiest thing to do. But I was responding to the first guy because he was tossing future first rounders around for people like Eddie House.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

My fault for the double post but there's a big difference between the potential #2 pick and a pick that could be low lottery and possibly out of the lottery.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

In response when I said future it could be the 2004 or 2005 draft and maybe our 2003(via houston) becuase if houston with a healthy Franchise and Yao the Merciless(haha) go deep into the playoffs I would rather have eddie House. this years draft isn't going to be nearly as deep as last years. And in response to Jay Williams being top ten thats funny dude shot 68% from the free throw line in college and was the #2 pick so if he's already a top ten in the L then someone pulled the sheets over my eyes. And thats a good point on Andre Miller I think we should have been in the runnings but I trust Jerry and I guess Jerry is really gonna let JWill do his thing becuase if he wasn't I think JWest would have been in the Miller sweepstakes. Now about the veteran PG think Porter is now an assistant in Sac Best wouldn't be a bad FA to get but he wants 25 MIL for 5yrs and that is 5mil a year the same BKnight is making(too much for Best if you ask me) And did you say Chris Childs???You mean the same guy that punched Kobe in the head and has had many run-ins will his management and the law. You call that veteran leadership? Trading Stro might be premature but if he has a bad season and doenst get many minutes than his trade value will be even lower and I think his contract is up after this year and if so then he probably wouldn't resign knowing that we have Drew unless we keep Drew at backup 3 and Swift at 4. Now I like that Combo of forward, Gasol and Swift and Battier and Gooden. Now if just we can get some consistency at the guard positions. Now another note for all you Jamal Timsley and Tony Parker fans(refering to I forgot whos top 10 list it was) Do you that they avg almost exact same assists per game, steals per game and JWILL ACTUALLY SHOT A BETTER PECENTAGE FROM THE FIELD,3PT LINE AND FREE THROW!!!!!!
JWill .382 FG .295 3PT .792 FT TINSLEY .380 FG .240 3PT .704 FT
JWill also had a better assist to turnover ratio. The ration and FT pecentage also go for parker. Parker shot a horrible 67% from the FT line(I mean damn for a PG) he also only avg 9.2pts vs 14.8 for Williams and 4ast vs 8 for Williams and as I already stated Williams' ast to turnover ratio was better. And parker has duncan, david and steve smith so why ain't he avg at least 7ast. OH YEAH and about that whole 38% FG percentage think there are only 2 PG's that shot over 46%(Nash and Stockton) and last years MVP Allen Iverson averaged over 30 a game and shot 38%.
So are you telling me that if JWIll gets crazy and fires up 25 shots shoots 38% still and avg's 30 a game he'll be an MVP candidate. Unfortunately but no he won't!!!

Food for thought
Franchise- 21ppg 7ast and 41% FG 32% 3PT 77% FT
Kidd-15ppg 10ast and 39% FG 32% 3PT 81% FT
B.Davis-18ppg 8.5ast and 41% FG 35% 3PT and 58% FT(DAMN!!)
Stoudamire-13ppg 6.5ast and 40% FG 35% 3PT 88% FT

And if you put JWill on a good team his numbers would go up. I guess his numbers aint all that bad considering 3 of these 4 are their teams #1 option(JWill is #2 behind Gasol). I said my piece!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know that much about the Grizzlies, but...

J-Will is a quality point guard who quietly had an excellent year. Let me say that while the Kings organization as a whole didn't have great love for Williams, and they are obviously very impressed with what Bibby has brought to their team in the playoffs, Webber and Peja really benefited from Jason Williams' play, when it was on. They LOVED being that run and gun team that would run a fast break on almost every single play... it wasn't healthy, necessarily, but you could never look at the Kings with Williams and say that they weren't aggressive.

Similarly, in Memphis, I think he can elevate the team with some real aggression. You don't want the Grizz to be the same old team with a slow half-court careful offense. Pau Gasol and Shane Battier do offer the fundamental game play as a foundation, Michael Dickerson isn't as creative a scorer as just a deadly shooter, but Williams can elevate all of that. 

If he can't, or if they don't want him to, then definitely lose him. I think a team like Golden State would love someone like him, as long as he didn't take so many shots.

Stromile Swift is an enigma, but in essence, he's not worth taking a chance on any longer. If he develops into a quality player, then his trade value has increased. If he does not, then his trade value remains high, because of the kind of potential he has. It's still early in his career. But he is definitely off the team, if they can get him off of it. The emergence of Gasol sealed Swift's fate.

Gasol and Battier are to be the glue of the team. I think drafting Gooden was not a bad plan, since they can work him into a three man rotation, and Battier can take some of the minutes at SG. If Battier shifts over to the 2 guard, or if Dickerson emerges, then we see a very solid lineup of not only bright potential, but solid play:

PG Jason Williams/Brevin Knight
SG Dickerson/Person
SF Battier/Gooden
PF Gasol/Gooden
C Wright/Archibald


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

I say keep Swift till the trade deadline and let him play alot in the beginning of the season if we're going to trade him becuase if he plays well then his trade value goes up and if he plays bad then trade him anyway. But I like the last post. Team will definitely be fundamentally sound but will be solid and young. IF MikeD gets hurt again Swift for Mike Miller! straight up! Former ROY and gives Orlando a much needed inside PF presence.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Unfortunately, this trade would not happen unless Swift REALLY broke out, which would be difficult with Gasol waiting to have a huge year yet again and taking many of the minutes.

Swift for Miller, as it stands today, would never ever happen.

Swift who realizes some of his potential and uses his athleticism to shoot 60% FG on mostly dunks and shows the ability to get 18 boards on any given night... HIM for Miller might be good, but HIM for a lot of other players in the league should be considered too.


----------

